# I am thinking of buying a van have a small car right now



## snoot (Jun 22, 2018)

should I wait and buy the van in or around the slabs in ca. Where I live in arkansas people want them for hunting etc so they go for lots of money. Would I be better off to wait and drive my little car there or get the van here? I also am on disability and was wondering if any of you can let me know the best way to keep an address for social security. Will a po box work? I plan on slabs in the winter and staying in ca in summer just in cooler place. Any help would be great. I live of very little money each month. I do keep a good credit score and was thinking I could buy the van just outright with credit and pay that off. any help would be great.


----------



## Minky (Jun 22, 2018)

How big of a van are you looking for? Just wondering.


----------



## snoot (Jun 22, 2018)

Minky said:


> How big of a van are you looking for? Just wondering.


Something big enough for a TV a computer my dogs few clothes etc and that I might be able to put a solar panel or 2 on on in to take out as needed etc.


----------



## caffine addict (Jul 1, 2018)

I'd search for vans in a other state man, you would be saving money than just having to buy a van that cost more due to the are your in.


----------



## Wild Ty Laserbeam (Jul 4, 2018)

When I shop for vehicles I usually search a wide range. Usually any Craigslist within a days drive from where I'm living. About 250 to 500 miles. That will really open up your options. I personally don't know anything buying a vehicle at the slabs tho. Remember you will need to register in whichever state you are a resident.

As for getting your checks. If your don't have a trustworthy friend or family member you might consider using a forwarding address. It's a pay service that will let you use somebody else's address as your own. They will let you know when you get mail, what it is, and get it to you if needed.


----------



## mouse (Jul 4, 2018)

I encourage you to use the car you have now first, assuming it's paid for. Pull the back and passenger seats, build a sleeping deck, etc . Lots of people do that.



snoot said:


> I also am on disability and was wondering if any of you can let me know the best way to keep an address for social security. Will a po box work? I plan on slabs in the winter and staying in ca in summer just in cooler place.



I assume you already have direct deposit set up or are using the US direct express debit card, and that you will be able to access your funds wherever you are.

There are two different address we need to worry about. 

* legal residence - the feds (and others) will require you to have a residence or "physical address". If you currently have a physical address I would use that going forward. You don't actually have to live there anymore since you are nomadic. And it is likely already on your DL.

* mailing address - you could use a PO Box, but you usually have to show a DL _and_ a utility bill or similar. And you'd have to change your mailing address with AR DMV, SS, etc, every 6 months when you moved from place to place. And forwarding the PO boxes to each other as you move won't work as a great deal of federal mail is marked DO NOT FORWARD.

For the same price as a PO Box you can hire a mail forwarding service to be your mailing address. They'd collect the mail and send it to you wherever you are. The cheapest I know of is My Local Mailbox in San Antonio, $10/mo for the base service, plus the cost of postage they incur on your behalf. If you can find a cheap service like that in AR I'd use it so the mailing and residence state matches. 

With these two addresses in place you can look like a typical homebody to the institutions but live your life on the road. 

Good luck, brother.


----------



## happythoughts123 (Nov 8, 2018)

I second this idea. Use the car you have now. But, might I add, get a tent and stay in cheap or free campsites.


----------

